

Turning USB peripherals into BadUSB - aus_
https://srlabs.de/badusb/

======
mooism2
Why are USB controllers reprogrammable?

Is it in the standard? (Why?)

Or is it cheaper somehow?

~~~
signa11
To turn one device type into another, USB controller chips in peripherals need
to be reprogrammed.

edit: usb-rubber-ducky also comes to mind.

